# Suzuki 60 Prop Advice Whipray 16



## nickin2fish (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s time to get a new prop for the Suzuki 60 four stroke on my Hells bay Whipray 16. Does anyone run a Suzuki 60 on a Whipray and have prop recommendations?

Anyone with Suzuki F60 have prop advice?

Looking more for hole shot not top end speed, don’t normally run wide open

thanks in advance!


----------

